# INFP "Imaginative Life" to Reality



## PalmABend (May 25, 2011)

So I am a newly discovered INFP. When reading about the INFP personality there were so many similarities to myself, I was so amazed. I had taken the test a few years back with completely opposite results, literally everything was the opposite letter, which if ya did not know which I did not can happen when a person is experiencing significant stress at the time they take it. Anyways this time it was right on.
One relief I had was the ability and tendency for INFP's to live in their head, imagining possibilities, events, relationships, usually causing them to jump in to things quickly with excitement making life very enjoyable in this newly discovered direction. However I have run in to what seems like quite the trouble with this and a lot of opposition in reality or at least feeling very misunderstood at times.
Does anyone have any advice as an INFP or otherwise to find a balance where I could enjoy or in some cases simply accept what naturally comes in my imagination without losing sight of the reality. Often finding the reality can be very difficult, if there is one, however I seem to have trouble especially with my relationships with people. I am often on another page unknowingly until it is too late to do anything or I will hold on to people longer than they want.
Matching imagination and reality. Any advice or thoughts about this?


----------



## oxytocinjunkie (Dec 13, 2010)

Is this dwelling or delusion? I think by keeping active and doing more hands on activities you wouldn't feel the need to indulge that side so much. I'm not sure about relationships because I tend to be idealistic with them too. I guess you just have to keep an objective overall idea of where things are/where they're heading and to not put so much emphasis on the idealistic view because it is "imaginary" and it'll be harder to let go. 

It seems like you might get faster responses if you'd posted in the INFP forum. This would seem like a common NF? theme.


----------



## PalmABend (May 25, 2011)

Thanks good suggestion to post there


----------

